# Aramaic: Do you want to eat something?



## S1234

Hi everyone

How would you say

Do you want to eat something?

In Aramaic? And I don’t mean Syriac!

Thanks


----------



## Glasguensis

What version of Aramaic ?


----------



## S1234

Biblical Aramaic.


----------



## Ali Smith

הֲאַנְתְּ צָבֵה לְמֵאכַל מִדָּעַם‏
Do you want to eat something?


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Isn't the Aramaic word for something: צבו?


----------



## Ali Smith

You're right. It should have been:

הֲאַנְתְּ צָבֵה לְמֵאכַל צְבוּ
Do you want to eat something?


----------

